# Best stallion for super easy quiet temp?



## flo25 (21 February 2017)

Looking for a stallion for my Donnerhall mare. She has super dressage breeding and has good temp not the best hocks(nothing major). Looking to breed a smart allrounder to do everything on with a main focus on Dressage but to go out and have fun. Temp is everything along with conformation (growing up in a farm environment they have to be easy going and good to do!). Looking for compact build not bigger than 16.2
Any suggestions?
Irish? Warmbloods? Thinking jump blood to compliment her dressage breeding.


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2017)

Friend has bred a few pretty foals by Royaldik which all seemed to have lovely temperaments. She also has a Forest Gump who has been difficult to break.


----------



## flo25 (22 February 2017)

Dam sire of my mare is rubinstein so need to avoid Donnerhall and rubinstein lines. I've looked at the following:
Diamond bouncer,Irish mist, avanti armorous archie,welcome Zidane, Britannias mail,thornwick challenger ,amour g,Legrande and roulette
Anyone any thoughts on these/know any offspring by them?


----------



## Micropony (22 February 2017)

If you are wanting an all rounder had you considered something jumping bred as a sire? I bought my current boy for his super temperament, having had a de Niro as my first horse  (yes I know) and have been delighted with him in every way. This one is by Candoletto, who I had never heard of, and I don't know any of his other offspring, but might be worth looking into.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (22 February 2017)

How big is the mare? If you are looking to breed compact and smaller what about looking at the pony stallions that are available? SPSS has some fantastic graded stallions. If temperament is also an issue adding some pony blood may help, but check the bloodlines carefully...

If a pony stallion is a no go, a few years ago I had the pleasure of being a groom to a fabulous little stallion. He had a great show jumping career overseas and was proving to be a wonderful schoolmaster to a teenage rider. He was a gentleman to handle and was a lovely chap. He has good breeding too but is little known in the UK. http://www.highhopesstud.com/nelson-van-de-helle-bwb.html.


----------



## TheMule (22 February 2017)

Cos Me Is Black is worth a look- he couldn't have proven his ability as an allrounder and his temperament any more.


----------



## flo25 (22 February 2017)

Mares 16.1/16.2 will have a look at link


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 February 2017)

If you want a temperament to die for and ability to do anything willingly have a look at RID Avanti Amorous Archie.  He does everything himself, dressage, jump hunt.  He is compact and very correct.  Plus if you find yourself in a position to have to sell, an Archie will go overnight.


----------



## kathantoinette (22 February 2017)

I've got a gelding by Thornwick Challenger!  I don't know a thing about breeding.  My gelding is a safe sort with a cheeky side!!


----------



## popsdosh (22 February 2017)

TheMule said:



			Cos Me Is Black is worth a look- he couldn't have proven his ability as an allrounder and his temperament any more.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for this boy ,very laid back and a true allrounder.

Must admit OP your list is very diverse and not following any particular type.


----------



## gunnergundog (22 February 2017)

TheMule said:



			Cos Me Is Black is worth a look- he couldn't have proven his ability as an allrounder and his temperament any more.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!  He is one of my favourites, but so are Brucie's other stallions.  They perform in all sorts of spheres; and you won't get better temperament wise.  Hunting, side-saddle, astride  , showing, walking through a shopping precinct, you name it, they do it. 

Check out his facebook page.  https://www.facebook.com/bruce.thorpeley?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab&pnref=friends.all


----------



## flo25 (22 February 2017)

Yes I realise it's very diverse- have looked at alot of different types.
Difficult to get the balance between good temp, quality,good conformation. Had originally just looked at WBs(which I'm much more familiar with!) but recently thought about irish blood having had some very easy irish youngsters years ago. Britannias mail I stumbled over by accident whilst helping a friend look for an event stallion. 
So there is logic to the ones I've looked at! Lol.
Just wondering what people's experiences and thoughts are.
Hope all that makes sense!


----------



## popsdosh (23 February 2017)

flo25 said:



			Yes I realise it's very diverse- have looked at alot of different types.
Difficult to get the balance between good temp, quality,good conformation. Had originally just looked at WBs(which I'm much more familiar with!) but recently thought about irish blood having had some very easy irish youngsters years ago. Britannias mail I stumbled over by accident whilst helping a friend look for an event stallion. 
So there is logic to the ones I've looked at! Lol.
Just wondering what people's experiences and thoughts are.
Hope all that makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

The one you mention would be a definite No for me ! Temperament is more about the mare and the way it is raised to be honest.


----------



## Asha (23 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			Friend has bred a few pretty foals by Royaldik which all seemed to have lovely temperaments. She also has a Forest Gump who has been difficult to break.
		
Click to expand...

I've a 5 yo by Royaldik, amazing temperament, however under saddle is a tad sharp, looks talented , but I wouldn't say amateur friendly just yet. I've seen another Royaldik under saddle who is the same. 

If your looking for easy to do under saddle, you can't go wrong with Archie. I've a 5 yo by him and she knocks spots off my Royaldik for rideability.


----------



## Willow1306 (23 February 2017)

Pretty unknown and still only young, but Bathleyhills Justified has an absolutely outstanding temperament. He's quiet and mannerly for any horse, let alone a young stallion, and has always been this way. Passed on by his sire Garuda K. Depends what type you're looking for and what would complement your mare, but for an overall nice, quality allrounder for an amateur/leisure rider, then he's worth looking at. 

I like the look of the Thorpley stallions from photos and videos, but that didn't translate when I saw CMIB in the flesh. Everyone has different tastes and different needs, but i'd say to definitely visit in the flesh where possible, so that you can see exactly what you're getting.

I agree Archie foals have brilliant temperaments. Not my type, but seems to produce reliable allrounders time after time.

ETA - Don Aqui offspring are also awesome - super friendly, fun and game. Move well enough for dressage, but also jump. I think he's a bit overlooked and they maybe aren't as flashy as foals, but certainly grow up to be easy and forgiving enough for amateurs with enough talent to move up the levels in any sphere.


----------



## Molly01 (24 February 2017)

I bred a youngster by Legrande and I was very pleased with him, he passed on his lovely temperament and movement but I would say height is a gamble with every breeding. I have seen his offspring vary between 16hh and 17:2hh.


----------



## Molly01 (24 February 2017)

Molly01 said:



			I bred a youngster by Legrande and I was very pleased with him, he passed on his lovely temperament and movement but I would say height is a gamble with every breeding. I have seen his offspring vary between 16hh and 17:2hh.
		
Click to expand...

Edited to say height is a gamble generally not just with Legrande


----------



## Oscar (25 February 2017)

I have a iD X WB, never again!!!!


----------



## Rollin (25 February 2017)

Another fan of Legrande.  I know how much research his owner did before buying him.  He is another stallion who does it all - dressage and SJ.  His owner has Shagya Arabians too - a person of taste!!!


----------



## fairyclare (25 February 2017)

I have a little WB mare with rubinstein lines and I have been looking at Legrande. 
Mine has superb temprement and paces but can be a little sharp and stressy.


----------



## Springs (27 February 2017)

Hi

You could look at Spring's Spirit he is a mixture of WB and ID. He has jump and is doing well eventing. His youngstock proving to be very trainable and good all rounder types who can move and jump.

Good luck


----------



## popsdosh (28 February 2017)

Plus 75% TB did we forget?


----------



## Starstar2525 (1 March 2017)

What ID/TB bloodlines was your youngster?


----------



## Springs (1 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Plus 75% TB did we forget?
		
Click to expand...

Does that matter. He is actually a British Warm Blood...

But maybe Venterprise would be a better option but he is unlikely to be available for another year.


----------



## amandaco2 (2 March 2017)

mooiman hfd may be suitable.


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 March 2017)

I've had a total (so far) of 27 foals by Avanti Amorous Archie - couldn't speak more highly of the temperament, movement and jumping ability he throws.  Of course all of mine were out of pure-bred Irish Draught mares - but I've seen a lot of his offspring out of a variety of TB, WB and ISH mares - all good


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 March 2017)

JanetGeorge said:



			I've had a total (so far) of 27 foals by Avanti Amorous Archie - couldn't speak more highly of the temperament, movement and jumping ability he throws.  Of course all of mine were out of pure-bred Irish Draught mares - but I've seen a lot of his offspring out of a variety of TB, WB and ISH mares - all good
		
Click to expand...

What a reputation this stallion is achieving for himself, of course I am bias because I have one of his, but he just keeps proving himself time after time.  Temperament is key for pleasure horse owners, Archie throws the bonus of quality and stamp in with the temperament.


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			What a reputation this stallion is achieving for himself, of course I am bias because I have one of his, but he just keeps proving himself time after time.  Temperament is key for pleasure horse owners, Archie throws the bonus of quality and stamp in with the temperament.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong.  And believe me, Archie youngsters jump off the shelf.  I only have one left - of 5 born in 2015.  The rest were all sold by the time they got to a year old - the remaining one I deliberately kept as a potential stallion because I thought he looked even nicer than his full brother.

And - particularly important for people who don't breed a lot - he does have a hidden strength.  His owner Rita Jennings produces his semen in top class condition, on time, every time.  That is far from true with a LOT f other stallions - and poor semen  or late/non delivery - whacks the cost of breeding your own right up.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 March 2017)

Willow1306 said:



			Pretty unknown and still only young, but Bathleyhills Justified has an absolutely outstanding temperament. He's quiet and mannerly for any horse, let alone a young stallion, and has always been this way. Passed on by his sire Garuda K. Depends what type you're looking for and what would complement your mare, but for an overall nice, quality allrounder for an amateur/leisure rider, then he's worth looking at.
		
Click to expand...

My youngster has been out hacking with this stallion for the last two days and he is just divine, as well as being a loverly mover (have seen him jump & compete at dressage and he is awesome) he is so chilled and relaxed out hacking with my little boy bouncing about and clinging too him like a limpet!  I actually didn't realise it was him until I asked as he was so steady and polite I thought it couldn't possibly be a stallion! Def worth a look for a quality young stallion as he will make a lovely all rounder


----------

